# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  New member from Belgium

## Conrad

Dear Pacin colleagues,


I recently discovered this site and the information available on this site is just amazing. 

Short bio: 
I am a master in fine arts and I did a post graduate in conservation of modern and contemporary Art. I worked two and a half years for an art handling company in Brussels - As stock manager, I designed and constructed crates and I did art handling of various objects. (from jewellery to heavy sculptures)
Since last year (December 2009) I work as a registrar for the Museum of Fine Arts in Antwerp (Belgium) and am responsible for a European pilot project involving long term loans.

I hope I will find time enough to read all the information here and I am sure Ill find a lot of useful information.

I am thinking about a post on how we (in Belgium) manipulate and transport marble sculptures. (I looked for posts on this but couldnt find any?) Would there be any interest in this? 


Best regards,
Conrad

----------


## Paul Brewin

Hello Conrad,

Welcome to the site, and thanks for introducing yourself. We would definitely be interested in posts from you about what you do. You can post something in the appropriate forum topic area, or if you are interested in submitting something to be added as an article, feel free to contact us through the forum or by email ("Contact Us" link at the bottom of the page, or visit "Who We Are" and contact Ashley McGrew, Chair of Publications.

Nice to meet you.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Greetings Conrad,

Glad to have you as a part of this venture. We are all pretty excited about the potential that the new PACIN site has for folks like you and I whereever we work the world over. 
I think we have a made a good start, but the new site (with the ability for members to post images and such) has only been around since mid-May of this year.
Yes I think it would be absolutely great if you would share some of your insights and experience in the area of moving and transporting marbles.
I know a lot of other people will respond in a similar fashion (this is a very common area of inquiry in my experience).

Thanks as well for introducing yourself. 
The bio space available on the member profile for is very small and many folks don't even use what is there. 
In addition to the potential for sharing basic functional information that improve our abilities to do our jobs, I think it also enhances the quality of our experience on the job to become more aware that we are all part of a larger community. Hopefully over time we can expand a bit on just knowing each other as a user name.

If you have any questions about putting things together (For example if what you write and illustrate is sufficiently developed it might be turned into an actual article rather than being a Forum post) please feel free to contact me. In the mean time just jump right in and start posting on our Forum.
If you have any questions about details of posting images etc... please contact Paul Brewin our site adminstrator.
Thanks for your generousity. I look forward to interacting with you. 
Best regards,

Ashley

----------

